# Zeiss Customer Service!!!



## Bruz (Sep 2, 2009)

I bought a pair of Zeiss Diafun 8x30 binoculars 5 years ago. Well this month I noticed that the left tube was leaking and gathering moisture after hunting hard for 5 years. I sent them in for repair fully expecting to be charged for re-sealing them and charging with gas........I just received a brand new $650 pair of Zeiss Conquest 8 x 30 as a replacement and wanted to let everyone know how good Zeiss treats their customers.

They have earned my repeat business.

Bruz


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Oodly enough I had the exact same thing this past week. I had purchased two pairs of Conquest 10x30's about 3 years ago. I used to hunt very, very hard all through turkey season, and always kept one pair on my dash board, the other in my vest. Both pair had the same problem, the front retaining ring came loose and I lost a lens on one pair, and the other fell out in my lap. I sent them back thinking I was screwed, got a call last Wed, and they are sending me out two brand new pairs. ! Whoot-whoot!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 2, 2009)

That's great to hear.  I have several Zeiss scopes.  I'm glad to know that if I ever have any issues that I will be taken care of.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to hear that i got Ziess scopes.


----------



## tlong286 (Sep 2, 2009)

In an era of cheap crap and non-existant customer service Zeiss is a beautiful thang.


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 8, 2009)

glad to her as a zeiss scope owner... swarovski and leupold are as good also


----------

